# htacces bestimmte Ordner schützen



## Elbarto (3. Juni 2011)

Hi, 

habe nun schon einiges ausprobiert aber nichts rausgefunden.

Problembeschreibung:

Ich habe einen Ordner den nenne ich mal A in diesem befindet sich meine htaccess Datei. 
Nun möchte ich die diversen Unterordner den einzelnen Benutzergruppen zuweisen z.B. Unterordner A1 den darf Gruppe1 sehen
Unterordenr A2 den darf Gruppe2 sehen

Meine htaccess Datei sieht derzeit wie folgt aus:

AuthName        ""
AuthType        Basic
AuthUserFile    /****/****/****/****/****/htdocs/A/.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile	/****/****/****/****/****/htdocs/A/.htgroup
ErrorDocument 401 /Login/error.html


<Files /A1>
Require group Gruppe1
</Files>



habe schon diverse Sachen ausprobiert komme aber zu keinem Ergebnis hoffe hier kann mir jmd helfen...

Danke für die Hilfe bereits im Voraus


----------

